# boy star? girl star?



## Homerist (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi tort lovers =)

want your experience to help identify my Star's gender.
Thanks!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks to be way to small to know for sure, but I will guess female.


----------



## Missy82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think its female


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 2, 2011)

I will also say female right now, but I do think your tortoise is to small to sex...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 2, 2011)

FEMALE.


----------



## TortieLuver (Aug 2, 2011)

Female!


----------



## kbaker (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks male, but too young.


----------



## jackrat (Aug 2, 2011)

Female


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 2, 2011)

I THINKS ITS A GIRL.


----------



## Smithross (Aug 2, 2011)

It may be MALE. LOOK at his skin man!! I conclude it by watching that only. How old is he??


----------



## Smithross (Aug 2, 2011)

It's MALE. Look at his skin man!!! I conclude it by watching that only. how old is he??


----------



## madhura (Aug 3, 2011)

Even I think she is a female.What is her age


----------



## Homerist (Aug 3, 2011)

madhura said:


> Even I think she is a female.What is her age



hi =)
he/she is coming 20months.


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 3, 2011)

Still looking male to me 

Danny


----------

